# Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands



## Karen S (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Morning All,

Was excited to open my All-Star Results for 2007 as this past year was a great year for us!

*Fiddlestix Silver Silhouette * (Sydnie as we call her)

1st in Classic Mare Halter, Owned, Bred & Shown by Exhibitor, 46" & Under

1st in Classic Amateur Country Pleasure Driving, 46" & Under

2nd in Classic Open Country Pleasure Driving, 46" & Under

4th in Classic Carriage Driving, 46" & Under

*Michigan's Mary Jane * (MJ as we call her)

3rd in Classic Senior Mare, 3 Years Old & Older, 46" & Under

*Sharrway Ebony Image * (L'il M as we call him co-owned with my dad Jacky Davis)

2nd in Classic Ladies Single Draft Harness, 46" & Under

5th in Classic Open Single Draft Harness, 46" & Under

Congrats to all who won. Looking forward to a great 2008!

Karen Shaw


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## hairicane (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Wow u did really well!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations on your outstanding placings!


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations Karen



I know how HARD you Work At Every Show To Get The Job Done!!! And it shows






Wishing you MANY more in 2008

Can't wait to see ya at the shows!!


----------



## Serene Acres 2 (Jan 22, 2008)

A HUGE Congratulations to you on that accomplishment, I know how hard you work and you always have a smile on your face as I'm sure you did when you opened that letter


----------

